# Missouri River Report



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Thursday: We had to deal with the wind and boat control, but managed to catch a few nice walleyes with a jig/minnow.

Friday: The wind was strong again and it changed our location(s)/methods for how we wanted to fish. We had good results with a jig/minnow.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Fished Saturday and Sunday.

Saturday at Huff and caught most on cranks in 7-11 ft. They liked the Yellow with white bottom rapala. Only a couple on jig and minnow. Managed 6 eyes for three of us.

Sunday just south of Bismarck and caught all on jig and minnow 4-6 ft., was spotty and slow. Did get a 5lb pike on crank. Not too many out on Mother's Day, and it was brisk out there. Got 7 eyes.

Good Hunting.


----------

